# London Times Investigation: UK Islamic Radicals



## mdh (11 Aug 2005)

> LONDON (AP) - British authorities staged raids across England on Thursday, detaining and announcing plans to deport 10 foreigners suspected of posing a threat to national security, including a radical Muslim cleric described as Osama bin Laden's "spiritual ambassador in Europe."
> 
> The detentions, only days after Prime Minister Tony Blair announced tough new proposals to deal with Islamic extremists, were another indication of the dramatic impact of last month's deadly bombings in a country once regarded as somewhat of a safe haven for radicals.
> 
> ...


----------



## 1feral1 (11 Aug 2005)

About bloody time, and good on the English for doing this. Australia too is planning on following through with the same laws, and has already refused a radical cleric enroute to NZ from Asia via Brisbane. The 'infidel hater' could not fly as he was NOT permitted to set foot on Australian soil even on a brief 1 hr lay over.

We must set the standard and make our countries more safe, but already the leftist doogooders are puting up an arguement for these scumbags. Shame on them.

Regards,

Wes


----------



## wotan (12 Aug 2005)

A good, sound policy on the part of the British.  I have read a few articles wailing that this is the end of civil liberties, but perhaps it is just actually the start of the collapse of PC.  Wouldn't THAT just be too, too bad?


----------



## a_himself (12 Aug 2005)

Good too bad our government doesn't have the balls to do that, they won't even detain people with proven links to terrorist groups...


----------



## mdh (16 Aug 2005)

I found this item was a fascinating look into the minds of the UK Islamists.   It was researched by a London Times reporter who went underground disguised as a radical.   What he saw was disturbing - to say the least.   But the report gives a penetrating glimpse into the mentality of a certain Islamic group. 

Cheers, mdh





> London bombs
> 
> 
> August 07, 2005
> ...





> The evidence details how his group, the Saviour Sect, preaches a racist creed of Muslim supremacy which, in the words of Bakri, aims at one day "flying the Islamic flag over Downing Street".
> 
> In his two months with the sect, our reporter witnessed a gang of Bakri's followers brutally beating up a Muslim who challenged their views. He listened as a succession of "religious leaders" ridiculed moderate Muslims and repeatedly justified war against the "kuffar" - non-Muslims.
> 
> ...


----------



## Yrys (24 Apr 2008)

UK bomb plotters lose appeal



> LONDON, England (AP) -- A British appeals court on Wednesday upheld the convictions of four failed suicide bombers who were convicted last year of conspiring to
> murder passengers on London subway trains. Muktar Said Ibrahim, Yassin Omar, Ramzi Mohammed and Hussain Osman were convicted of attempting suicide bombings on
> July 21, 2005 -- two weeks after four suicide bombers killed themselves and 52 bus and subway passengers in London.
> 
> ...



 Jury deadlocks in UK terror trial

 4 found guilty in London bomb plot


----------



## George Wallace (28 Apr 2009)

British court acquits 3 charged in 2005 London bombings

Link

CBC News           28/04/2009 9:55:57 AM  

*
A British jury cleared three men on Tuesday of charges that they helped suicide bombers who killed 52 people on London's transit system four years ago.
*

Jurors at Kingston Crown Court in London found Waheed Ali, 25, Sadeer Saleem, 28, and Mohammed Shakil, 32, not guilty of conspiring to cause explosions with the bombers who blew themselves up aboard three subway trains and a bus on July 7, 2005.

More than 700 others were injured in the attacks, which closed the entire London Underground for a day.

Ali and Shakil were convicted of a lesser charge of conspiring to attend a terrorist training camp in Pakistan. They will be sentenced Wednesday.

Prosecutors had said the men in December 2004 had scouted targets for the attacks along with some of the bombers.

The defendants said they were merely taking in tourist attractions and visiting Ali's sister. Defence lawyers had argued that there was no evidence linking them directly to the bombings, and said all three accused were shocked by the bombings.

No verdict in original trial

The three men, all hailing from the town of Leeds, were arrested in March 2007. They were first tried in 2008, but the jury failed to deliver a verdict.

They are the only people charged in connection with the 2005 bombings.

Police said their inquiry - Britain's largest police investigation ever - is continuing. But officers say their work has been hindered by the reluctance of witnesses in Britain's Muslim communities to come forward.

Jacqui Putnam, who was injured in the blast in a subway car at London's Edgware Road station, said the failure to bring anyone to justice has left survivors frustrated.

"It was painful to follow the trial, and it is equally painful to be here, nearly four years after [the 2005 attacks] and still have so many unanswered questions," Putnam said in a statement after the verdict.

With files from The Associated Press


More on Link.


----------

